# Need Help - is this a legit Madone 5.9?



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The stickers are weird but the bike is real. Those don't look like the stock handlebar bend (this might also be a 05') and those aren't the stock wheels, they are a $2000 upgrade from the stock ones! If the guy is selling for $2500 then this is very likely stolen. The bike retailed for $5k before the Carbon wheels. Sounds too good to be true, make sure to pick up the bike in person.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Could be an 05, but to me it looks like it could be an '06 5.9 SL in Andromeda with a bunch of promotional decals added, like some kind of a trade show bike. You might want to find out a bit more about how the seller came into it. Could have been lifted from a bike show and that is why they are willing to sell it so cheap. I haven't seen one looking like this for sale or on the street that looks like this, and I ride one.

Only way to know for sure is to take it by a Trek dealer and give them a look. They can probably call Trek and figure out the story on the decals too.

Good luck.


----------



## jchan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi all - someone is selling a Trek Madone 5.9 where my bro lives at. Have not see it in person and my bro is useless b/c he is not into bikes. I do have a picture of the bike and they said it is a 2006 with barely any miles on it. Not sure why they want to get rid of it but he is willing to cut me a deal (less than $2,500). 

The question I have is in the picture. Does this look like legit bike? Something about it seems off to me. And alot of stickers on it (i.e., 'Madone', 'OCLV', etc.)

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

jchan: for sure dura ace 10 and carbon wheels are real, those two alone will cost more $ 3500 retails. the main " problem " is the frame or skeleton. after zooming and really look closely at the geometry of the frame. it looks like 06 madone 5.9 with " extra " stickers. but for $ 2500, it just sounds way too good to be true. so it's either stolen or some kind of ' forge ' art work on frame. i would check it out personally and it'd be great if you've friends who can go with you. GL!!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

If the bike is not stolen, it is a steal. That sounded stupid, didn't it?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

It's an '06 Madone SL 5.9 Andromeda paint scheme with a lot of "add-on" stickers.

Like davidka said, it's a $5k bike with $2k wheels. Too good to be true.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It is a Madone. But a Madone 5.9? Nope. It's an SL model because it doesn't have the 'aero' shape at the seat tube. But it's a Madone SL for sure or an SSL but I doubt that though. The A shaped seatstays are the giveaway it's at least an SL model. $2.5k is really cheap especially with XXX Lite wheels. If you can hand pick it up, then that'll be good coz it might just be too good to be true. Good luck dude


----------



## jchan (Mar 22, 2005)

Scam! That is what I have been told by people on the other forum. So I will let this one drop. Too bad b/c it was one sweat ride at an amazing price.


----------

